# GAF vs. Certianteed



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I'm in a sticky perdiciment here. I left my last job and was selling ALOT of GAF shingles. I believe in the quality of GAF shingles and am still free to install them BUT I am no longer certified by them since my Boss held the certification.

I want to become certified by them again but it's going to be really really tough to do that since my new company is brand new basically. GAF requires job site inspections, refrences etc...

I can get certified by Certianteed by taking a 200 question test. But the question is do I really want to push their products? The answer is no. They are french owned. Certianteed shingles have more failures than any other I have read of. Also the certianteed shingles cost more than the GAF.

What to do, what to do?


----------



## AaronB. (Oct 6, 2004)

Grumpy,

Call Tom Carlson. He works out of the Romeoville office. He will get you approved or set yo in the right direction.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

LOl that's funny. I just threw out his business card two hours ago for lack of returning my calls!


----------



## brad23 (Jan 6, 2004)

if you want my opinion certainteed is a very good brand.I like there wide nail strip and I dont know where youre located but they cost the same as owens corning and gaf where im from.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I do want your opinion. 

I'm from chicago, says right in my profile. I dislike Owens corning shingles. I use GAF and Tamko. I talked to my supplier who said he'd pull a few strings for me and get the "3 years in business" requirement waived next spring.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Grumpy, just do it right to the best of your knowledge and your fires will be small ones. Don't do something that you don't believe in just to tread water or you will have a bad rep before you even get started.
The only time that I compromise on anything is when the customer is adamant about a product (customer is always right). The contract also becomes a document of limitations of my liabilities.


----------



## 927-ROOf (Nov 4, 2004)

Just my 2 cents here, and I don't know the situation where you're doing your work, but I'd explain the situation as needed to my customers and insist on using G.A.F. for their quality, at least until you get this figured out. As for certainteed, I work in Ohio and that brand is cheaper. I've put them on and think they're ok in a pinch but G.A.F. is the best! Anything else is just less then.


----------



## warpmine (Dec 29, 2004)

*Quatlity in a GAF shingle?*

I hope your not referring to the three tab. Ive have seen the worst crap from their factory dimensionally speaking. All sorts of sizes side to side and top to bottom. Certainteed three tabs are much better size wise and looking. Color choices are better in my opinion. Seal better and sooner as well. I loved GAF because it was local but the quality really bites these days and Ive complained to the factory reps until blue in the mouth. They do stand behind their product though and I've had quality problems that they have taken care of. Six of one and half dozen of the other. Still, I would be certified for both and be twice as happy.


----------



## minnesotaroofin (Nov 26, 2004)

Had very few problems with either Manufacture. Certainteed claims reps suck if you ever have a claim. took 7 months to resolve the 1 claim i had. this was 4 years ago i don't know they may be better now. have had 2 claims through GAF both reps met me same day at the site claims was taken care of within 2 weeks. As far as being certified i think that is a joke i checked into it a year ago i looked at some of the certified installers on their web site for our area 4 out of 7 did not even have a license to work in our state 2 had had their license pulled for being negligent in breech of contract and not getting change orders in writing. I also am a Member of the BBB I know companys that are Members of this also that do not have a license or has been taken away. As long as there are no complaints and they get their money or order it is a legal scam.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Why do people have so many problems with their shingles? Seriously I've had like one actually warranty claim for a defective shingle. When people say they are claiming dozens of problems that shocks me.


----------



## minnesotaroofin (Nov 26, 2004)

The 1 certainteed claim i have had was due to cracking spiderweb. they paid shingles only no flashings. The 1 Gaf Claim was the same Problem 7 years old spiderweb they paid all materials and labor for layover. The other Gaf Claim was due to a color Varience in A walnut brown shingle 11 bundles out of 40 sq job were a shade lighter and could only see the difference when the sun hit them just right. These shingles were already sealed down and could not be picked out and replaced without tearing the shingles next to them up. Gaf Covered our labor, material, clean up, and overhead charges. $210.00 per sq. These are the only claims i have had in 15 years. 

Although i have seen dozens of certainteed problems like cracking and not sealing. my supplier even admits Certainteed has more claims than any other manufacture. Owens Corning has the least. But they are not the easiest to lay i found that there dimensions are not all the same even though they all come from the same bundle. next time you lay one look at the rain slots and edges stack them directly over each other they are not all the same.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

minnesotaroofin said:


> Owens Corning has the least.


I spoke with a roofer who does only ownes corning shingles and he says he has about 5 claims per year.


----------



## Doofus Emeritus (Dec 18, 2004)

Grumpy said:


> I spoke with a roofer who does only ownes corning shingles and he says he has about 5 claims per year.



Mr. Grumpy,

5 claims out of how many roofs? Thats whats important. Although I don't particularly care for Elk (lousy nailing strip), I have probably handled no more than 5 claims in the last 16 years, and I'd guess that Elk has about 40% of my business, which equates to about $100,000. just in purchases from Elk alone per year. GAF left a very sour taste when they started using lame venting excuses on their shingle fialures in the late 80's & early 90's. They may be a stand-up manufacturer in your neck of the woods, but here in N. CA., seems like the only suppliers selling their stuff is Homey-D. Personally, I think GAF should consider your prior work history and waive the 3 year stoopid rule in your case.


Best regards


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Jeez it couldn't be more than 500 and that'd be about 3 crews. I'm just guessing here, but let's go with it. That's 10% failures AT LEAST, probably more.

I was doing 200+ roofs per year and had one failure in the past 6 years.

Elk is garbage here IMO. flimsy shingles to work with.


----------



## minnesotaroofin (Nov 26, 2004)

I have only installed one Elk roof in 15 years. Our main supplier does not stock Elk. I maily Use GAF. I Average about 100 roofs per year. Certainteed does have a few color choices that customers prefer like the Maple red.


----------



## Doofus Emeritus (Dec 18, 2004)

Grumpy said:


> Elk is garbage here IMO. flimsy shingles to work with.



Mr. Grumpy,

The 30 years are flimsy, but the 40 & 50 year from S. CA. are pretty stout. We pretty much are limited to what the suppliers stock. Here its mostly Elk, then Certainteed, and Pacific supply always has a mountain of Pabco to ensure future job security. The shingle I've been most impressed with is the Malarkey Legacy SBS Modified Laminate. Harder to get and spendy, they kick ass on anything from the other makers.


Best regards


----------

